
Google is giving away 2GB of free Drive storage today - mikebotazzo
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/9/10940046/google-drive-free-2gb-space-security-checkup
======
davidiach
I can confirm that it works for both personal as well as business accounts. A
nice gift.

------
thedaemon
Thank you.

